# Weed Explosion in My Bermuda Lawn in Seven Days



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I had spot-treated my front and back yard to kill off the first flush of winter weeds, successfully.

In only one week, both my front and back yards now have winter weeds in all the turf grass areas.

Thankfully, most of the flowerbeds and fencelines are still weed free, except for some new arrivals.

I did not put Fall pre-emergent down - family matters came first this past year, nothing I could do.

So now I pay the price. I am going to blanket spray post-emergents with my tow-behind sprayer.

I am going to add some liquid fertilizer to the tank to help the weeds absorb the herbicides. 

My turf grass is starting to show strong signs of greenup, so this will help the turf and harm the weeds.

I am going to use mixture-compatible PBI Gordon's liquid products for the custom tank mixture.

There are just too many to spot spray since that would take a very long time, so blanket spray is on.

My bride likes to say I do drive-by spraying of weeds; now I am going to carpet bomb their foliage.

It is a real mixture of weeds - numerous broad leaf varieties, Poa Annua, usual winter weed salad.

I did this last year - it made for some interesting before and after pictures. Dang weeds gonna die!

Trying some more specialized blends this year, to see if I get better control of the second wave....

This mild Winter and early arriving Spring weather has created a real spurt of new weed growth.

Anyone else seeing unusual weed emergence in your yards? I think this is a widespread issue....

Pictures to follow. Because I like pictures of weeds disappearing and turf grass thriving.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I decided to deal with my weed explosion by continuing on with my scalping of my lawns and dropped the cut height down from 2.25" down to 1.75" to clean up the yard and chop off the weeds and seeds.

So I cut eight 39-gallon bags full of dead straw, green clippings, chopped weed salad, dirt and pollen.

Covered from head to toe in brown and black dust, but my front yard looks a lot better now.

I did too after a hot shower. No pictures because I had to move fast to get it all cut, and then dark.

We have been in a bit of a drought, so I need to turn my sprinklers back on from winterizing them.

Then I am going give everything a good long drink of water, with dithiopyr granules, tomorrow.

After that, I will have more time to mix up a good herbicides and fertilizer cocktail to feed and weed.

That should pretty much get me to the last drop down in my scalping out front, and on to the back.

It was nice to be outside in the warmth of Spring, where no coronavirus, TV news, or phones were.

It is going to be a long hot Spring and Summer this year, I have a feeling. Looking forward to it...!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here are my eight bags of clippings, dirt, pollen and leaves from the latest lowering toward final scalping of my front yard. I have to move this to my back yard because HOA will get complaints from the neighbor who just put their house on the market....



Bags are heavy. One ripped already,


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a before and after of one of my specimen Crepe Myrtles. I sprayed 18% Roundup concentrate on it about two weeks ago to see if I could kill off the yellow nutsedge and invading Bermuda without killing the favorite ornamental. Seems to be working.

Before, right after spraying:



Today, after about two weeks:



The circle of dirt next to the tree ring was a fire ant mound I doused with bifenthrin liquid. Fire ants go bye bye.

You can see the lawn height of cut at 1.75" with a rotary. Lawn is in mild drought. Need to get sprinkler system back online today....

Also need to get my Stihl Kombi hedge clippers out and trim my Crepe dead heads and dead wood. Ah, Spring...!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Lowe's had a one-day-only 10% off sale today for Lowe's credit card account holders.

I ordered a case of 16 48-inch LED replacement bulbs for my garage and workshop.

And 20 one cubic foot bags of Black Kow composted manure to spread in my front yard tree rings.

Saved about $17, which basically got eaten up by the sales taxes, but still very much worth it to me.

I plan to put mulch down over the top, right after I spread some dithiopyr down to prevent weeds.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

They don't sell those 20 cu ft bags here, wish they did! The Lowe's here only sells 1/3 yards of masonry sand and gravel :/


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> They don't sell those 20 cu ft bags here, wish they did! The Lowe's here only sells 1/3 yards of masonry sand and gravel :/


Twenty individual bags, one cubic foot each bag. I can load them in my truck and toss them out.

Linky:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Black-Kow-1-cu-ft-Organic-Compost-and-Manure/1001455894


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ohhhhhh my mistake, read that wrong :lol:


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

In SC we have had several days +70 degrees. I have experienced a ton of winter weeds coming up in the past week. A good bit of my Bermuda's greening up. I am hesitant to keep spraying trimec but the weeds are driving me crazy. I scalped my front yard with my reel mower. Haven't done my back yard yet. It's twice as big. Would rather use my rotary but I am not because I spread 400lbs of lime in the past month. 
What cocktails of post emergents are you spraying for your weeds?


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah, I'm seeing the same thing where in FL where I'm at. Been pulling them by hand so I guess there arent that many in the yard...any overcovered area that is getting decked or shell walkways are covered but will be using some corssbow to kill those off along with anything else.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> In SC we have had several days +70 degrees. I have experienced a ton of winter weeds coming up in the past week. A good bit of my Bermuda's greening up. I am hesitant to keep spraying trimec but the weeds are driving me crazy. I scalped my front yard with my reel mower. Haven't done my back yard yet. It's twice as big. Would rather use my rotary but I am not because I spread 400lbs of lime in the past month.
> What cocktails of post emergents are you spraying for your weeds?


Thank you for your question.

I have to run up to Lowe's to pickup my online order at the store, but I will answer your question as soon as I can after that.

My plan of attack has been pretty dynamic so far, but I am finalizing the mixes, and will post up what I use as soon as possible. What I will use in my front yard will now be different from my back yard.

I will have more opportunities to do what I need for Spring season now, since almost everyone has been told to work from home for the next few weeks...YAY! :thumbup: Gotta run, it may rain....


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > In SC we have had several days +70 degrees. I have experienced a ton of winter weeds coming up in the past week. A good bit of my Bermuda's greening up. I am hesitant to keep spraying trimec but the weeds are driving me crazy. I scalped my front yard with my reel mower. Haven't done my back yard yet. It's twice as big. Would rather use my rotary but I am not because I spread 400lbs of lime in the past month.
> ...


I look forward to your response. Trimec has really been taking care of Most of my weeds but it seems to be a slow killer. Also either it isnt getting all of my winter weeds or more are coming up super quick. I can't keep up. I'm trying to minimize my spraying since I am starting to green up. It won't be long and all these weeds will be dead and or hidden in the green Bermuda.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Batsonbe

Here is what I used for the initial spot treatment in a handheld pump sprayer:



It worked very effectively but took awhile because it was still cool weather then.

Here is what I plan to tank mix it with:



If it passes a jar test for compatibility I will add this to treat Poa Annua and some grassy weeds the Trimec did not affect:



I bought all of these at my local Tractor Supply.

This is the tank mixture for my back yard once I mow it again (for the third mow) because I am trying not to stunt growth during greenup.

My front yard ("inspected" by HOA ladies) will be getting a different approach. I will cover that in my next post....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is my new plan for my front yard. It is time to bring out the best herbicides to take my front yard to the next level.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

And once I have sprayed everything, this is going down in both yards.

0-0-7 dithiopyr granules. Used it last spring, hardly any crabgrass....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

And last, but not least, what I plan to spread out in my tree rings and flower beds, and fill in some low spots in the lawns.

Black Kow composted cow manure. Because it really does the job.

I only spread 1/2 inch or so, to not smother the roots.

I fill in low spots all at once, or if deep holes, in 1/2 inch increments.

$4.95 per cubic foot at Lowe's, with 10% discount. $100 worth here.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> Here is my new plan for my front yard. It is time to bring out the best herbicides to take my front yard to the next level.


Straight up Bermuda Triangle props right there! 

Bermuda Triangle


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my new plan for my front yard. It is time to bring out the best herbicides to take my front yard to the next level.
> ...


Exactly!! I thought about this a lot, and I think my front lawn is at the stage where it is ready....

I went back and re-read that for the third time. It is time to get serious. Bring out the big guns. :nod:


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Thanks for your responses and plans of action! I will incorporate some of your suggestions. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here are some before and after shots from this Spring of a problem corner of my back yard, from start to finish, showing the progress:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The only thing that survived was Poa Annua.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Mowed the back yard this evening, dropped it down to 3.5 inches to level it out, chop the seed heads off the Poa Annua, and lop off the tops of the weeds at the surface of the lawn. Real smorgasbord of weed types, but the Poa Annua is already yellowing from the heat and starting to die off.

Lawn looks real smooth. I cut it to 4 inches to start, then mowed the opposite direction at 3.5 inches.

Tomorrow is edging, trim mowing with the Honda, dithiopyr 0-0-7 and ammonium sulfate 21-0-0.

Rain expected for Friday, which should help bring relief from drought, and water in the granules.

Then it will be time to spray the herbicides to kill off what is left from the winter weeds, I hope...!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Getting some much needed rain today and this weekend. We were in a moderate drought.

I ran out of daylight to get my pre-emergent down, and to edge my yard to kill/whack edge weeds.

It will be better for the use of herbicides on the weeds anyway; mowing and drought stunts them....

So I can put my bags of clippings out for the yard waste pickup, and then use the herbicides....

I had to remind myself that I will have time to do all this; reminded me to think in terms of "seasons."


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I just walked my yards, checking on how the turf greenup is coming along, and looking at weeds.

The Poa Annua is still trying to grow seed heads and drop seed, but it is much smaller now.

The other weeds have come back as well, although they are still small, and actively growing....

It just started raining again, cold rain, last gasp of Winter in the cool wind, helping with greenup.

It is setting the stage for spraying and spreading herbicides nicely, and the lawn is coming in well.

Several days in the 90s coming this week, so I'll have to spray early; or use only Celsius & Certainty.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I think this thread has about run its course, so here's my last picture.

13 39-gallon trash bags (two that ripped went into the wheeled bin) full of dead grass and weeds, and everything I could suction into the bags.

Heavy trash day today, so these are all gone now.

Man, some of these bags were heavy. Strained a hip flexor. Yay!

The garbage men must hate me. But at least they still have jobs...!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

So most of the weeds came back?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> So most of the weeds came back?


I actually have not treated the weeds in the turf areas of my lawn yet. We have had three days of welcome soaking rain, so I had to delay spraying in those turf grass areas.

I decided to mow instead, driven by the schedule of Republic Services, which is the contractor who hauls the garbage, trash, yard debris, and recyclables for our municipality, and heavy trash day.

And I have to deal with the HOA wanna-be Nazis and when they are conducting their "inspections."

They are coming around again on March 25, so I will have to mow again before I can spray weeds.

Basically, people who have no idea about how to properly maintain a lawn are involved in decisions that affect homeowners with lawns, so when they set their schedules, they do so without awareness.

I plan to edge, mow and blow tomorrow in my front yard, spread dithiopyr, water it in (dry spell now) and then spray for the weeds that are springing up (literally) in the turf grass areas after 48 hours.

Every weed in the beds and near or on fence lines that were there four weeks age are dead, and all the new weed growth came in the last two weeks. I have four hot dry days now to get things done!

This thread seems to have garnered some interest, given the number of views, so maybe I will keep it going and post some updates of how the new growth of weeds is affected by spraying herbicides....

So, I will carry on, and post more pictures once I bust out the tow behind and hand pump sprayers!


----------



## ChiTX2015 (Mar 2, 2020)

FlowRider said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > So most of the weeds came back?
> ...


I scalped 2 days ago and my heap looked almost identical. 11 bags.


----------

